# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Cila nga Misset Shqiptare ne vite ju pelqen me shume?

## [LoTi]

Cila nga Misset Shqiptare ne vite ju pelqen me shume?

Valbona Selimllari 1992

Sidorela Kola 1993 (Nuk gjeta dot fot te sai me falni.  )

Monika Zguro 1995 

Hygerta Sako 1996

----------


## [LoTi]

Aldona Elezi 1998

Venera Mustafa 1999

----------


## [LoTi]

Gentiana Ramadani 2000


Anisa Kaspri 2001

----------


## [LoTi]

Denisa Kola 2002
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7381/dkbanjo5hf.jpg
Agnes Vuthai 2003

Elirida Mema 2005

----------


## IL__SANTO

Anisa edhe Valbona sipas meje.

----------


## alda09

Monika zguro me ka pelqyer gjithmon, shumicen si njoh fare ketu.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Anisa Kapri edhe Agnes Vuthaj me te bukura sipas meje:)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

2003 me pak me shume...Por'dhe kjo qe u be tani miss nice ishte...

----------


## OO7

Valbona osht Miss hala mer shoku. Kto tjerat jane bo zgardeballa.

----------


## skender76

Valbona Selimllari asht e pa zevendsueshme, asht teper yll...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ihhh monika zguro dhe gentiana nuk jan gje lol

anisa, valbona dhe agnes jan te mira

----------


## Il Cavalliere

Valbona Selimllari eshte e mrekullueshme!

----------


## keal

valbona selimllari ...the best

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e para dhe missi i 2003...qyqa kur i pash ato te tjerat u tremba mire qe nuk rash nga karikja sa te shumtuara!!!!

----------


## selina_21

Elirida Mema   & Valbona Selimllari kane  qene me te mira .

----------


## suada dr

Valbona, Agnes, Hygerta(patriotja) ato te tjerat s`duhet te jene misse.hahaha

----------


## alproud

Agnesa Vuthaj padiskutim

----------


## INFINITY©

*Nqs disa nga misset mund te jene simpatike, Valbona Selimllari eshte E BUKUR dhe ka nje bukuri ku mosha nuk ka ndikim aspak, perkundrazi i jep nje bukuri akoma edhe me te rralle.

Edhe Agnes eshte e lezetshme kurse ato te tjerat duket sikur Shqiperia paska pasur mangesi ne vajza te bukura ato vite.*

----------


## 2043

misse dalin cdo vit
Por Valbona mbetet ZONJE per nga bukuria, intelekti, dhe thjeshtesia

----------


## skender76

> Valbona mbetet ZONJE per nga bukuria, intelekti, dhe thjeshtesia


Bravo, kjo eshte arsyea qe un e vleresoj aq shum, sepse me ka taku me nigju tu fol k'ta misset e tjera, po sa ma shum flitshin aq ma shum iu zbehte bukuria...Ndersa Valbonen KE QEJF ME E PA (nigju) TU FOL.

----------

